# On Tony's Website, What About 8461 and 8462?



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I noticed that there is some news about 8461 and 8462. These are obviously in the Indianapolis DMA, and I have been really adament about wanting WTIU Bloomington. I was wondering if this might mean that WTIU and WIPB are coming soon to the locals package or if these just popped up by coincidence or what? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks! 

Ogre


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Comparing DirecTV's local package and Dish's, I'd guess that Dish may start carriage of WTTV (WB-Bloomington) and WIPX (PAX-Indianapolis)...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

WTTV already has its spot reserved on 8454, and I have no way of confirming it but I KNOW that 8458 and 8459 are reserved for WIPX (PAX) and our TBN affiliate, should they ever be added.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

There is another possibility.

Lafayette, Indiana only has two locals in it's DMA. If there is room, why not? It seems they feel that way about Waco...


----------

